# Unconfirmed. Marlin from kayak.



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Got a call today from a mate who is right into the Marlin scene. He mentioned that the small Black Marlin were pretty thick in close at the moment and that a guy in a kayak managed to either hook, or hook and land one off the Gold Coast yesterday. I spoke with Couta1, and it wasnt him, can anyone confirm this catch?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well it sure wasn't me, so there's another one scratched off the list of possibles.

there's only about another 5000 kayak fishos in Australia, so I reckon we should get to the bottom of this soon :roll: :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

uummm, not me either, and i sincerley hope it never happens, you see those boys have a sharp pointy thing out front that i really dont like :shock: :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Barry never mind the sharp pointy things were are you going to store your passport when you need to fly home from NZ or FIJI after its finished towing you around. :lol: 
Wasn't me either
4997 replies to go
Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody good effort, are ya going to have a crack at em Shoey? Only 4996 to go...


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Just a quick hello from the Gold Coast Im on holidays. Hooked a huge fish but didnt get a look. Geez it took off like a rocket towed me for at least a klm. I'd swear it was a Marlin or something 8)

Oh well :roll: the one that got away.

Only 4995 to go

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i wish but it wasnt me. 4494


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

No! 4993


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Well it certainly wasn't me... but hell, if the yanks can do it, why the hell can't we!?!?!

4992 to go

Ivan


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

4991. Bugger, I have not even seen the ocean for over a week. I would certainly consider marlin to be a member of the snappertunaroid family though. With my arthritis, I doubt if I would have the power and endurance to land one though

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

my brother fished palmy reef yesterday from a boat and said there was a small marlin jumping right neer a boat, they werent sure if it was hooked but looked like it as it was so close.

maybe it was a yak fisho who had it, he said there was only about 10-15 boats and 2 yaks out yesterday though. apparently the fishing was slow and pretty lumpy water


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

no we heard nothing down here.....4989 to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

Would anyone believe me if I said I caught a Marlin at Hinze Dam? 

No?......4987 to go I guess :wink:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

it wasnt me.but i am going out to the gravel patch tomorrow,with big whole,fresh,watsons leaping bonnito,and fresh slimmeys in tow!!!...hopefully to hook up....(i have my passport stored on board as well,just incase i need to clear new.zealand immigration and say hey i am from oz,got any space in your freezer for this fish)


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

went for a fish off the gold cost and hook a marlin jumped right over the yak water every were and then i wake up and the bed was wet. 
, Tommy.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

4985 not me either just got my yak today .but geeze that would be nice for my first fish

cheers mik


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes a marlin was caught on Palm beach reef last week from a yak, it was Tony a old mate of Dennis, He said it was about 20kg but lost it when he grabed it by the beek,it went balistic and broke free,it took a pilchard set up for a spotty.
A lot of marlin have been landed on the reef this year; they are saying they havn't seen so many in this close before.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Wasn't marlin that pretty little fish in the documentary called Finding Nemo? You wouldn't think he would fight that hard.


----------

